# DA and PE in High School



## socalkdg (Sep 25, 2018)

DA and PE in High School.

So DA doesn't allow sports in High School.   What about PE?   Do most kids get out of it?   Or stuck taking it?  

My older daughter is a competitive dancer, goes about 15-17 hours per week and gets independent study instead of PE, is required to turn in paperwork monthly listing all her dance hours, and has a certified dance teacher that has required paper work to sign as well.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Sep 25, 2018)

Every student must fill out an application in order to get into Independent Study.  I don’t believe that HS’s give preference to DA players over other students that are athlete.


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Why wouldn’t a DA kid want to do school PE?  My daughter views PE as an additional way to work on her fitness.


----------



## younothat (Sep 25, 2018)

Depends on the school district or school.....

yes with the amount of hours put into DA some will let you take IS in lieu of PE if your applications qualifies & the student keeps a certain GPA  &  up with the paper work including having the coaching staff actually grade you like my son does, instead of first period he does IS which gives him some recovery time from the later night training 4x a week.

Some school districts we know take a harder line, if they offer that sport for there HS program say (soccer) and you apply for IS for that sport they can & will deny the application, but YMMV.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Sep 25, 2018)

Soccerfan2 said:


> Why wouldn’t a DA kid want to do school PE?  My daughter views PE as an additional way to work on her fitness.


Some kids do additional fitness/recovery/injury prevention outside of their practice so the Independent Study allows for them to work on Homework.


----------



## Eagle33 (Sep 25, 2018)

Most schools will require to take PE (if not doing any sports) for 9 and 10 graders. Schools don't care if you are playing DA or not. 
My son had to do PE first 2 years and likely he survived.


----------



## jpeter (Sep 25, 2018)

Regular PE with the school uniform for most athletes is mostly a drag besides socializing the 30 mins or so of actually activity not much fitness to be gained when your already training & playing regularly anyway.  Easy A for showing up but last period Sports is preferable, having to dress/ change for regular PE & get sweaty during the day and back again is not fun.

Besides soccer if you're good with time management another sport is possible with DA.   Swim, track, volleyball although Sept & Oct is a busy for the girls in that sport.  Getting a letter and recognization from other students is a nice bonus besides the cross training & team work benefits.


----------



## socalkdg (Sep 25, 2018)

jpeter said:


> Besides soccer if you're good with time management another sport is possible with DA.   Swim, track, volleyball although Sept & Oct is a busy for the girls in that sport.  Getting a letter and recognization from other students is a nice bonus besides the cross training & team work benefits.


How is another sport possible with DA.  Don't they forbid all High School sports?


----------



## timbuck (Sep 25, 2018)

Why wouldn't an athletic kid want to take PE in high school?  It's like recess for teenagers.
I could see a kid who isn't into sports wanting to get out of it -  But for someone who's able to play sports-   It’s a chance to mess around for an hour.


----------



## jpeter (Sep 25, 2018)

socalkdg said:


> How is another sport possible with DA.  Don't they forbid all High School sports?


Nope only high/middle school soccer.

If you get a waiver, you can still play HS soccer too
https://ussoccer.box.com/s/wk8nm2mwq34yvbbu548pvwywmdkklzju

There is a bulit in break between dec-feb for da so winter sports works well.


----------



## Eagle33 (Sep 25, 2018)

socalkdg said:


> How is another sport possible with DA.  Don't they forbid all High School sports?


If your kid can manage training 3-4 days a week, games on weekends with few out of state, homework and all social events - good luck playing other sports!


----------



## jpeter (Sep 25, 2018)

timbuck said:


> Why wouldn't an athletic kid want to take PE in high school?  It's like recess for teenagers.
> I could see a kid who isn't into sports wanting to get out of it -  But for someone who's able to play sports-   It’s a chance to mess around for an hour.









Not for everyone but our oldest daughter played ECNL, mutiple sports, mentoring job,  president list and is doing well in college so far.

Son ran track, played DA, honor student freshman year, sophomore vball + DA, presidents list.  Junior he's planning on swimming + da, and has a job now so far so good on the grades.


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Sep 25, 2018)

jpeter said:


> Nope only high/middle school soccer.
> 
> If you get a waiver, you can still play HS soccer too
> https://ussoccer.box.com/s/wk8nm2mwq34yvbbu548pvwywmdkklzju
> ...


Actually DA ends with Winter Showcase on December 9th and league games start up as early as January 12th though most start back on January 19th.


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Sep 25, 2018)

No, DA does not forbid all other sports. Only HS soccer is forbidden. Many DA athletes in our club still do other school sports.


----------



## Soccer43 (Sep 25, 2018)

Soccerfan2 said:


> No, DA does not forbid all other sports. Only HS soccer is forbidden. Many DA athletes in our club still do other school sports.


It depends on the club - Some DA clubs take a hard line and forbid any HS sports.


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Soccer43 said:


> It depends on the club - Some DA clubs take a hard line and forbid any HS sports.


That’s a club rule then. It’s not a DA rule.


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Sep 25, 2018)

Remember that it goes both ways. HS has banned play in the same sport during their season for a long time.


----------



## Soccer43 (Sep 25, 2018)

Soccerfan2 said:


> That’s a club rule then. It’s not a DA rule.


Yes, that is what I said - some.clubs take a hard line and ban all HS sports.  I never said that was a DA rule.  I also don't have an opinion about it, just stating a fact.


----------



## jpeter (Sep 25, 2018)

Soccer43 said:


> Yes, that is what I said - some.clubs take a hard line and ban all HS sports.  I never said that was a DA rule.  I also don't have an opinion about it, just stating a fact.


What club(s) are you referring to?

Do they also take a hard line & ban fortnite, blue jeans, Starbucks, and Christmas trees to?   Might as well move away from north PRK  and join south KOR playing KCNL if that's the case.


----------



## sweeperkeeper (Sep 25, 2018)

Soccerfan2 said:


> Why wouldn’t a DA kid want to do school PE?  My daughter views PE as an additional way to work on her fitness.


Most colleges don't count PE towards their GPA.  Furthermore, most colleges would like to see a real elective.  UCs want a "College prep elective".  Most high school athletes know that they will never play in college and need to work on their academics to get into top institutions.


----------



## socalkdg (Sep 26, 2018)

So if she did DA, then she can play basketball and run track in High School, but not play soccer?  If the club she was with allowed it.  Do some people not tell the club they are doing other sports?   Thanks everyone for the information.


----------



## espola (Sep 26, 2018)

socalkdg said:


> So if she did DA, then she can play basketball and run track in High School, but not play soccer?  If the club she was with allowed it.  Do some people not tell the club they are doing other sports?   Thanks everyone for the information.


She can play soccer if she attends a private school that gave her an athletic scholarship based on soccer.


----------



## jpeter (Sep 26, 2018)

socalkdg said:


> So if she did DA, then she can play basketball and run track in High School, but not play soccer?  If the club she was with allowed it.  Do some people not tell the club they are doing other sports?   Thanks everyone for the information.


Girls basketball is a winter sports & track in the spring so yes that could be manageable with DA.  Going to have to be very good with time management & priorities but that's part of growing up and should help later in life.

The league games should be fine but might not make all the practices between the sports but 3 out of the 4 days in one or the other is normally ok but of course depends so ever situation is unique.

As far as I know no club dictates what players do outside of soccer at school or there free time.


----------



## Real Deal (Sep 26, 2018)

espola said:


> She can play soccer if she attends a private school that gave her an athletic scholarship based on soccer.


I am curious to know-- are athletic scholarships from private schools allowed?  Thanks for info.


----------



## espola (Sep 26, 2018)

Real Deal said:


> I am curious to know-- are athletic scholarships from private schools allowed?  Thanks for info.


They aren't, technically, but during the years when my youngsters were excelling in high school sports, we had 2 separate private school soccer coaches suggest that accommodations could be made if we found the cost of attending their school to be too high.  Supposedly scholarships are based on need, which some might interpret as "we _need_ your kid on our soccer team".

This topic has been discussed here (or in the predecessor websites) before and some people get really sensitive about it, which makes me wonder whether they are trying to hide something or are just offended that they didn't get the offers.


----------



## Josep (Sep 26, 2018)

timbuck said:


> Why wouldn't an athletic kid want to take PE in high school?  It's like recess for teenagers.
> I could see a kid who isn't into sports wanting to get out of it -  But for someone who's able to play sports-   It’s a chance to mess around for an hour.


PE is lame and it’s primarily full of non athletes.  There’s a thing about being in 6th period sports.  But it’s my district.  My kid has been stuck in PE and just accepts it.  Will be better when that is out of the picture down the road.


----------



## lvnsocr (Sep 27, 2018)

espola said:


> She can play soccer if she attends a private school that gave her an athletic scholarship based on soccer.


If you get a scholarship to a private school and get a waiver approved before league starts but what most people do not realize is you are not allowed to play with DA for the remainder of the season. So once HS soccer is finished you can not go back and play Feb thru June with DA.

Academy Players currently registered with an DA Club
have committed to forgo participating
in both the Academy and high school or middle school soccer.
a)Players who participate in high/middle school soccer are ineligible to participate in
Academy practice and competition during that same season.
b)Only players who have been granted a waiver by the League Office will be allowed to
remain on their clubs Academy roster during the high school soccer season(waivers
are not available for middle school)
. This waiver must be received by DA office before
September 1, 2018, to be considered for the roster exemption. The waiver eligibility
guidelines are as follows:
(1)Players who receive consideration or financial aid to attend a private high
school based on their participation with the soccer team are eligible
(2)Although clubs are not limited to a specific number of waivers, the number is
naturally self-limiting to field a full team throughout the Academy season.
(3)Players registered with a Development DA Club will not be allowed to re-enter
the program during the same season after participating in the high schoolseason with their current or a different DA Club
.


----------



## espola (Sep 27, 2018)

lvnsocr said:


> If you get a scholarship to a private school and get a waiver approved before league starts but what most people do not realize is you are not allowed to play with DA for the remainder of the season. So once HS soccer is finished you can not go back and play Feb thru June with DA.
> 
> Academy Players currently registered with an DA Club
> have committed to forgo participating
> ...


That just seems to be coercive and vindictive.


----------



## Kicknit22 (Sep 27, 2018)

espola said:


> That just seems to be coercive and vindictive.


It’s pathetic and ridiculous!


----------



## Soccer43 (Sep 27, 2018)

welcome to elite youth soccer


----------



## Lightning Red (Nov 14, 2018)

lvnsocr said:


> If you get a scholarship to a private school and get a waiver approved before league starts but what most people do not realize is you are not allowed to play with DA for the remainder of the season. So once HS soccer is finished you can not go back and play Feb thru June with DA.
> 
> Academy Players currently registered with an DA Club
> have committed to forgo participating
> ...


Appreciate the info. 
Do you have the link to these rules?


----------



## jpeter (Nov 14, 2018)

Lightning Red said:


> Appreciate the info.
> Do you have the link to these rules?


https://ussoccer.box.com/s/wk8nm2mwq34yvbbu548pvwywmdkklzju


----------



## lvnsocr (Nov 20, 2018)

Lightning Red said:


> Appreciate the info.
> Do you have the link to these rules?


On the USSDA Website under resources, then Academy operations, rules and regulations as well as other interesting information is there.


----------



## Tallpines (Nov 21, 2018)

So here is what they originally said, they changed the rules!


----------



## Soccer43 (Nov 24, 2018)

jpeter said:


> Girls basketball is a winter sports & track in the spring so yes that could be manageable with DA.  Going to have to be very good with time management & priorities but that's part of growing up and should help later in life.
> 
> The league games should be fine but might not make all the practices between the sports but 3 out of the 4 days in one or the other is normally ok but of course depends so ever situation is unique.
> 
> As far as I know no club dictates what players do outside of soccer at school or there free time.


Yes, there are some DA clubs that say no other outside sports (not volleyball, not track, not softball, nothing)  and yes I imagine some players keep it a secret from the club if they do play high school sports otherwise they would have problems with the club


----------



## Kicknit22 (Nov 24, 2018)

Tallpines said:


> So here is what they originally said, they changed the rules!


EXACTLY!!! When did they change the rules?


----------



## gkrent (Nov 27, 2018)

timbuck said:


> Why wouldn't an athletic kid want to take PE in high school?  It's like recess for teenagers.
> I could see a kid who isn't into sports wanting to get out of it -  But for someone who's able to play sports-   It’s a chance to mess around for an hour.


My kid loved PE.  She wanted to become an Olympic Badminton player because of PE


----------



## Soccer43 (Nov 27, 2018)

Probably an easier path than the soccer route


----------

